# Rewind to Some Oldies



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Over the past several years I have really struggled finding new music to listen to. Not because new artists dont have talent, but because I sure like the classics.

I was thinking it might be fun to have every one post up some songs that they like to hear from yesteryear.

Here are two that I just sat back and enjoyed today from my shuffle play list:

Patsy Cline - Crazy





Bill Haley & His Comets - Rock Around the Clock


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Old 'uns but good 'uns.. 

You should do your hair like Bill Haley Bax*. Stylin'! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anything by Don Williams or Roy Orbison, good stuff *-band-*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

here's one for you


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

[youtube:1a0c3e75]http://www.youtube.com/v/cRJ3J1pOAhE?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:1a0c3e75]


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've told my wife I'm a man with no music for years. She just told me I'm getting old. 
What gets me is the "classic" stations won't play any new music from the old artists. 
some of them are still doing some good stuff that does not get a chance to get out there.
Need to get me XM radio I guess.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

How about Ray Price "For the Good Times"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A 1973 song, played live in 1977:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing cooler than a flute in a rock band :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Nothing cooler than a flute in a rock band :shock:


Cooler than the other side of the pillow. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------

